# Acronyms



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

I have just acquired a copy of Frost's Practical Navigation for OOW's. He makes reference to......."can achieve certification through NVQ or SVQ unit achievement ratified by MSA oral examination". Can someone tell me what the three acronyms represent and what this means. Must confess I'm out-of-touch with the certification system in the UK now.

Thanks.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*TLAs -Three Letter Acronyms*

Nova Scotian,

*National Vocational Qualifications (NVQs)* are work-related, competence-based qualifications. They reflect the skills and knowledge needed to do a job effectively, and show that a candidate is competent in the area of work the NVQ represents.
NVQs are based on national occupational standards. These standards are statements of performance that describe what competent people in a particular occupation are expected to be able to do. They cover all the main aspects of an occupation, including current best practice, the ability to adapt to future requirements and the knowledge and understanding that underpin competent performance.
Within reason, NVQs do not have to be completed in a specified amount of time. They can be taken by full-time employees or by school and college students with a work placement or part-time job that enables them to develop the appropriate skills. There are no age limits and no special entry requirements.

*SVQs *are identical except you substitute *Scottish* for *National.*

*MSA *(Marine Safety Agency) was merged with the Coastguard Agency in 1998 to become the Maritime and Coastguard Agency (MCA).

So, after all that, your quotation should read ….. *”can achieve certification through NVQ or SVQ unit achievement ratified by MCA oral examination".* (Thumb) 

Confused? (Jester)


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

NVQ - National Vocational Qualification

SVQ - Scottish Vocational Qualification.

MSA - Maritime Safety Agency.

What does it mean? Basicly, they are qualifications in the particular discipline - in this case, maritime.. They are also known, negatively, as 'Not Very Qualified' amongst certain professionals! They assume no previous knowledge or academic qualifications and work by 'example based assessment'. eg. Observing your work practices and asking questions of it, using examples via written work and oral questioning. NVQ's are now so widespread that all employers offer them - it shows they are 'in' to training. They do not judge on grammar or written English......

For those without any qualifications at all they can be a useful stepping stone to better things - but there is disquiet amongst those who qualified professionally about them. In my calling, three years at Uni to do a degree means I am qualified in my role - but some of my colleauges have NVQ4 and whilst they get paid my rate (at least until they hit the qualification bar) , do not require to be nationally registered (as I have to by law) nor can they undertake statutory work - for which you need a professional qualification........I am therefore responsible for my practice - they ain't!

Just my jaded and very simplified view! Wonder how my erstwhile maritime colleauges feel?

Jonty


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Nvq/svq*

Thanks Ddraigmor and Gulpers for your quick reply.

Am I correct in understanding that, by completing a required set of learning activities to demonstate competence, I can attend an oral and be granted a pass in a certain subject area?

If this is the case....who identifies the standards, let's say for astro navigation, is it STCW? Is there a do***ent that spells out the requirement (student activity manual)? And finally, are there any prerequisites such as seatime etc... that must be confirmed before the final oral exam?

The UK has sometimes been a barometer for change in this area in Canada so we could be adopting a similar approach here in the future.

Cheers


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

To answer your first question - yes, but with certain conditions.
STCW 95 is the internationally accepted standards for watchkeeping, and to which all Certificates issued must comply. The UK historically tried to have it standards higher than everywhere else, and that is still the case in a sense.
To get your 2nd Mates ticket these days you need 12 months seatime, with 6 months of watchkeeping time. For Engineers you only need 8 months sea time. This can be split into 4 months 'Diesel' time and 4 months 'Steam' time to get your combined ticket. Engineer cadets no longer spend time in Shipyards (none left) or spend 4 years as an apprentice fitter etc before going to sea.
To start as a cadet today means moving up the levels, all of which have to be completed in turn before you can apply to the MCA for an oral (except Level 2, in which case you do the EDH exam).

Level 2 - AB Level (No Level 2 for Engineers)
Level 3 - OOW Level (e.g. the old 2nd Mates/3rd Engineer)
Level 4 - Mates/2nds
Level 5 - Masters/Chiefs

The old Extra Master/Chief qualification has been gone for some years, you get a degree instead (should you desire).
The UK is beginning to move away from NVQ/SVQ being the 'qualification' at the end of the day, it being in addition to your ticket. It was basically introduced so that you had some sort of recognisable qualifiaction when you completed your cadetship etc, as opposed to the little black book (which is becoming increasingly worthless ashore -especially for Deckies).
From next year, all cadets who start will do a 4 year course and come out with their ticket and a Degree in 'Merchant Vessel Operations'.

NVQ nickname - Not Very Qualified


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Jim,

A good post!

I my area of employment (see my profile!) we are just starting to show disquiet and are forming a 'special interest group' of qualified individuals in order to protect ourselves from the dilution employers are embracing with one eye on the budget. I find it hard to swallow that I am accountable, in law, for my practice whilst the 'unqualified' staff are under the 'corporate umbrella'. What also rankles me is that I have to pay for my professional registration - my employer does not, and will not!

BTW, coming ashore as an AB twelve years ago, with a fistful of tickets, meant SFA - I was curtly told they were 'not exchangeable' with positioons ashore. 

Jonty


----------



## Peter Dryden (Apr 14, 2006)

*NVQs*

It should be pointed out that a bona-fide Apprentice has to follow a 2 year course of study during which he has to achieve in three criteria, A technical certificate(gained through following a course of vocational study in an approved training establishment), workplace observation and Essential skills(numeracy, literacy and communications)
Only by achieving in all three, can he be deemed a competent person in his vocation.

Peter.


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

What is a DTI Class 2 Certificate of Competency


----------

